# What color are Maersk and TTX Intermodal Cars?



## Trainguymcgee (Jan 31, 2017)

I've recently picked up some used, USA Trains Intermodal Cars that are really, really faded. I'd like to repaint some of them into the Maersk and TTX liveries. Does anybody know what colors I should buy to get the colors right? 

I also might paint a few of the cars into the pink TTX livery if anybody knows which actual color that is.

Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

Info on the color codes for the Maersk blue: Maersk Colors - HTML Hex, RGB and CMYK Color Codes
Tru-color Maersk Blue: Maersk-Sealand BLUE 1 oz.-tcp0084-1

Tru-color TTX yellow: Trailer-Train (TTX) Yellow 1 oz.-tcp0379-1

Not sure about the TTX breast cancer awareness cars, there are a variety of pictures I found of them online and the shade looks brighter in some photos, more purple in others...
This Tru-color Hot Pink maybe a good choice to try out: High-Gloss HOT PINK 1 oz.-tcp0505-1

The subject of getting a "correct" paint color has been discussed quite a lot of the years. A few things to consider: companies are known to slightly change the color they use over the years for a variety of reasons, and paint starts to age/fade/weather once it gets out in the elements, so you will see varying shades of a color on the prototype on the same train depending on how old the car is. If you plan to model perfectly fresh out of the shop cars, then getting the closest color match will be useful. If you plan to weather them and make them more realistic with varying hues and shades to emulate sun bleaching/wear/etc, then the exact color becomes less important.

I hope the Tru-color paints help you get started.

Best,
Mike


----------



## Trainguymcgee (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks a bunch Mike. The paint colors that are in the links you provided should be just about perfect for what I'm looking for. 

One last question: Do you happen to know of a high quality "coating" or "clearcoat" that G scale modelers use that will help prevent the paint from fading?


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

People used to use the testers dull and clear coats, hard to find nowadays.

Perhaps try this out? UV-Resistant Clear Coating - | Krylon

-Mike


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Krylon is what most people use now..


----------

